# Hoyt Alphamax 32



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I shot the Alphamax 32 today. I am not brand loyal i shoot what i like. I maxed the poundage out at about 72 pounds. The bow felt good in my hands although the grip felt kind of fat compared to my 07 Allegiance. the bow drew smooth and gradually built poundage until rolling over and moderately falling into the valley.I like that kind of draw cycle just not quite as hard drawing. It had a good wall and held great. It pulled consideralbly harder than my Allegiance w/smooth mods and harder than the speed mods. It shot great with hardly any jump or recoil. It did have lingering vibration as in tuning fork. But it was not a big deal at all. I am sure a stabilizer would take it out. I shot the bow bare with whisker biscuit. I shot it several times and the draw cycle was very similar to my Bowtech Patriot single cam only harder. I then shot it through the chronograph. It was at 29/72 w/357 grain arrow. The am32 shot 311-312. My Allegiance at 29/71 shot 314.5-315. So at 30/72 the am32 would have shot about 322fps If the whisker biscuit robbed it of 1fps it would shoot 323fps at 30/72. The Am 32 is a great shooting bow that is very quiet, and shock free. It shot the advertised ibo speed right out of the box with no tuning at all. I will say it drew harder at 70# than most Mathews, my Bowtech Patriot and Allegiance with smooth or speed mods. I really liked most everything about the bow, the only thing i can say negative is the draw felt harder than 70#.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

I concur about the draw cycle. I thought it was somewhat extreme/hard and personally I did not like the solid wall on the bow though it may needed some adjustment. Also, I agree there was a kind of tuning frequency/vibration in the grip after shooting.


----------



## w8n4u (Dec 7, 2007)

I want to get one because they sound like a great bow but how much could i expect to pay for one??


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I can buy one here for 820 out the door.


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

I had the same tuning fork effect also. It does have a hard draw.


----------



## uncleted327 (Feb 29, 2008)

The demo I shot had no vibration what so ever and was a pretty nice smooth draw.


----------



## grady3 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Am32*



completepassthu said:


> I can buy one here for 820 out the door.


I just bought mine for $750


----------



## usmcarcher (Aug 4, 2008)

i know its a personal thing but all fast shooting hoyts feel much harder drawing than bowtechs pound for pound, then i talk to the hoyt shooters who feel the reverse of course, thank god we have all these choices.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

Im sorry but i just dont see how someone could feel a harsh draw on this bow. Ive got a 32 and my brother has an admiral, and they are both the smoothest drawing bows ive ever shot, but with two very different draw cycles. i got mine for $749


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

MAP on the am32 is 849 if i remember correctly and 899 for the 35. Mine draws very smooth, kind of stiff but i only lost about 10 fps from my 82nd airbourne and it is way easier to draw and not even comoparable as far as noise goes. I love mine. It may even top my allegiances and tributes as far as my favorite bow of all time.


----------



## The_Barber (Feb 6, 2009)

*no tuning fork vib here*

I shot the AM 32 this weekend for the first time. I didn't feel the tuning fork vibe. I really liked the draw cycle. It felt solid and smooth the whole way back to the valley. To me the valley slope is somewhat steep. The back wall was solid. Its on my top 3 list for the new bows that I've shot this year.

Also, you can't beat the Hoyt for durability. They say you can dry fire this thing like 1500 times before it breaks. Not that any sane hunter would do that, but its nice to know that the bow is going to last when you drop some big coin ($$$) on it. I think MSRP is like $849.


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

I shot one today,and felt no vibration, it did have fuse stabilizer on it. Also, I didn't think the draw cycle was harsh and liked the wall. Smooth and quiet. If I am switching brands, this is it.


----------



## bbyers1111 (Mar 2, 2009)

I shot the 32 an Elite and a DXT over the weekend, Personally I thought the Alphamax was the most uncomfortable to draw out of the 3.


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

That's what's great about having so many bows to choose from, because everyone has their own preference's and priorities.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

The First thing you do when you get a new hoyt is change the strings out to bcy 452 x and get it super tuned and you will a really smooth draw and a solid back wall. Its really hard to beat the quality and shootability and accuracy of a hoyt!


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

I shot am32 last week and thought it was the nicest shooting bow I've ever tried. I don't have a ton of experience, but I shot a few newer bows recently and it was by far my favorite. Shot bare bow with standard rest. No vibration noticed, and very quiet. Getting mine for $700+tx


----------



## Jtherock (Mar 6, 2009)

Personally I dont like the Alpamax one bit. Its loud has a lot of vibration and I hate the fat grip. I prefer the Bowtech Admiral 



Bowtech Admiral 
Darton Vapor


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

I shot it and loved it. I thought it shot great. Better than the Reezon but I still ended up buying the reezon. I think all the top bows are just that. Top bows. They are all great. I love them all. If I had enough money I would have one of each.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Supernaut88 said:


> I shot am32 last week and thought it was the nicest shooting bow I've ever tried. I don't have a ton of experience, but I shot a few newer bows recently and it was by far my favorite. Shot bare bow with standard rest. No vibration noticed, and very quiet. Getting mine for $700+tx


Where you getting that at? I priced some yesterday and they had 899 on the tag.


----------



## LongLimbs (Mar 10, 2009)

*#2 or #3 cam?*

Does the #2 cam vary very much from the #3 cam in the way the AM shoots? Just wondered if long draw lengths changed the bow character that much?


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

*Must have shot at a Bowtech only dealer*



Jtherock said:


> Personally I dont like the Alpamax one bit. Its loud has a lot of vibration and I hate the fat grip. I prefer the Bowtech Admiral
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know where he shot that AM at, but they had to have messed with it to make it shoot so poor. I personally am not getting one, but have shot both the AM and the Admiral. Both are fantastic shooting bows. I felt that the AM had a very smooth draw cycle, but had a bit of vibration naked. Nothing that any decent stabilizer didn't take care of. As far as the grip!? HUH, as always hoyts grip is top notch. The Admiral was a very smooth bow up to the roll over. It has a hump that made me believe it would be faster. Not that it would be something I can't deal with, just that it was smooth through and then bam, the hump and then the rollover. That was the only thing I did not like about the Admiral. It was silky smooth naked and groups beautifully. Bowtech fixed all the problems that I saw with the limb pockets and squeak factors. It is a tremendous bow. But in no way should someone believe that it is in anyway better than the AM. AM is faster, by a lot, smoother draw cycle, just as quiet and has the tightest limb pockets of any manufacturer out there. The admiral is fast enough, great feel after the shot, quiet and is a top notch bow as well. Both get a :thumbs_up


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 11, 2004)

I was torn between the AM32 and the DXT. Both were very smooth but the AM was slightly smoother and a little quieter. I shot both bows with wisker biskets, neither was equipped with sites or stabilizers and were new right out of the box. I felt zero vibration and I don't know if it makes a difference but I was shooting 50-60 lb bows set up for 58-60 lb. I actually went back to the shop 3 time before I made my decision on the AM. I would have also been happy with a DXT. no regrets..


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

LongLimbs said:


> Does the #2 cam vary very much from the #3 cam in the way the AM shoots? Just wondered if long draw lengths changed the bow character that much?


I ended up getting the am35 with the 3 cams. The 3cams have a smoother draw and a little more valley. The 2's are probably faster. I shoot almost 400gr @ 63 lbs and it's chrono @ 273-275. I do notice a little tuning fork vibration, but haven't tried a different stab yet. The 32 with the 3 cams is what I tested, and I think I liked it better. It's not loud @ all. I still need to do some more tuning though. Only had it a week. Shot 3d this weekend with 2 xforces, a drenalin, and another Hoyt. AM wasn't the quietest, but wasn't the loudest either.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Jtherock said:


> Personally I dont like the Alpamax one bit. Its loud has a lot of vibration and I hate the fat grip. I prefer the Bowtech Admiral


You do realize that you can simply remove the hoyt grip and shoot it off the riser or with side plates right?

That being said, I think most shops are selling them for around $800.


----------

